# Tea Town Lolly's Series 2 trades! Need Katie and Bud! New cards added! [NA]



## Tea Town Lolly (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello all! Let's trade series 2 amiibo cards! The list below is up to date and has new cards added.

Trading:

113 Isabelle
127 Kitt
134 Kidd 
144 Cesar 
150 Coco
164 Bianca
167 Beau
182 Alice
185 Chops

I need the following cards:

107 Katie
169 Bud


----------



## marierock13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi,

Do you mind if I propose a 4:4 trade?

My Reese, Gladys, Scoot, and Cookie, in exchange for your Jack, Harry, Julian, and Flip.

Please let me know.


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Feb 1, 2016)

That would be great! I'll send you a PM with my trade details.


----------



## deafleopards (Feb 3, 2016)

Would you do Gabi and Prince for Shrunk?


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Feb 3, 2016)

Sure thing. I have your address from our previous trade, but I'll send you a PM to confirm.


----------



## stoptye (Feb 5, 2016)

I have 171 Benedict and 176 Sprinkle, would you trade for Jack 117?


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Feb 5, 2016)

Sure thing!


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Feb 7, 2016)

Only need two more - Katie and Bud! Will trade 3:1 to finish set!


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Feb 11, 2016)

Bump! Only need two more - Katie and Bud!


----------

